# Apostas Temperaturas 10/11/12 Julho 2021 - Escolha Estações



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2021 às 14:40)

Boa tarde a todos,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se no próximo sábado, dia 10 de julho. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:

Os 12 membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (agosto 2018), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, quarta-feira, dia *7 de julho às 12:00*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso;
Pedimos também que os membros que partciciparam no concurso anterior e que ficaram abaixo do 12º lugar apontem a estação que querem escolher, pois serão usados como suplentes caso até ao prazo final não estejam escolhidas as 12 estações meterológicas;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.
Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *12:00 de quarta-feira, 7 de julho*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@jonas_87
@vinc7e
@David sf
@rozzo
@MSantos
@Thomar
@qwerl
@Mr. Neves
@AnDré
@Jorge_scp
@Dan
@fsl

Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).

- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2021 às 14:54)

Há muito tempo que não haviam este tipo de concursos 

Escolho desde já a estação do IPMA da Fóia (Monchique).


----------



## David sf (5 Jul 2021 às 15:13)

Também já tinha saudades.
Escolho Monção, Valinha do IPMA.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2021 às 15:40)

Escolho Coruche do IPMA


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2021 às 16:23)

Epá. .. a escolha é difícil pelo valor extremo que possa alcançar, sendo eu um Ribatejano inclino-me normalmente para uma estação do ribatejo, mas como o calor não será generalizado, vou arriscar e escolher outra estação, vou para o Alentejo e escolho a *estação de MORA (IPMA*) que fica exatamente na confluência de 3 distritos Évora, Portalegre e Santarém.
Se não for possível devido à proximidade com Coruche (50km?) , então escolho a *estação IPMA Tomar - Valdonas.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2021 às 17:51)

Thomar disse:


> Epá. .. a escolha é difícil pelo valor extremo que possa alcançar, sendo eu um Ribatejano inclino-me normalmente para uma estação do ribatejo, mas como o calor não será generalizado, vou arriscar e escolher outra estação, vou para o Alentejo e escolho a *estação de MORA (IPMA*) que fica exatamente na confluência de 3 distritos Évora, Portalegre e Santarém.
> Se não for possível devido à proximidade com Coruche (50km?) , então escolho a *estação IPMA Tomar - Valdonas.*



A estação escolhida é *Tomar - Valdonas*, uma vez que a estação de Mora dista apenas 30km da estação de Coruche já escolhida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2021 às 22:20)

Estações escolhidas até ao momento.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2021 às 02:45)

David sf disse:


> Também já tinha saudades.
> Escolho Monção, Valinha do IPMA.


Mas olha que há uns meses perguntei aqui no fórum porque nunca mais tinha havido concursos e passaram as "culpas" para ti, porque eras quem costumava organizar e andavas mais ocupado 
Brincadeiras à parte, é uma excelente iniciativa, parabéns a quem teve a ideia


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 08:31)

Escolham algumas da Rede Meteo Alentejo.  Temos 37 à escolha


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2021 às 11:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Escolham algumas da Rede Meteo Alentejo.  Temos 37 à escolha



Escolho a tua estação de Mértola. 

EDIT
Acho que com uma rede de 37 estações, é merecido alguma fazer parte do concurso. Mesmo que não concorde com a instalação de algumas, por considerar que estão demasiado perto de superfícies (telhado, chaminé, paredes) - o que influenciará na medição das temperaturas, esta de Mértola parece-me bem instalada.
Mértola é uma vila bem quente, e encaixada no vale do Guadiana. Infelizmente a EMA de Mértola está muito distante, e a uma maior altitude.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 11:33)

Deixo aqui a lista das que temos para se alguém quiser escolher:
Serpa
Pias
Bemposta
Vila Verde de Ficalho 
Beja
Amareleja 
Mértola
Moura 
Barrancos 
Almodôvar 
Castro Verde
Aljustrel
Alvito
Vidigueira
Odemira
Sines
Santiago do Cacém 
Grândola 
Alcácer do Sal
Mourão 
Viana do Alentejo 
Arraiolos
Mora
Évora
Redondo 
Vila Viçosa
Estremoz
Campo Maior 
Arronches 
Fronteira
Alter do Chão
Avis
Ponte de Sor
Gavião 
Portalegre 
Quinta Maral
Marvão


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2021 às 18:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Deixo aqui a lista das que temos para se alguém quiser escolher:
> Serpa
> Pias
> Bemposta
> ...


Eu sugiro, aos membros seleccionados que escolham a tua estação de Arronches.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2021 às 18:44)

Escolha de estações à parte, já está definido o regulamento das apostas? Datas para apostar e assim


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2021 às 21:00)

Boas!
Já fazia falta um concurso destes...! 
Não tenho direito a escolha... mas posso sugerir! eheh!
Faço duas sugestões para uma zona que penso que vá aquecer bem também. O barrocal Algarvio. E temos uma do IPMA, em Alcoutim/Martinlongo... ou a da Meteofontes - Sitio das Fontes... com o seu microclima característico, muito quente nestas situações, e bem instalada.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2021 às 21:43)

Castro Marim

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (6 Jul 2021 às 23:42)

Boas!
Escolho Mirandela (IPMA)


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 23:58)

Eu sugiro a "minha" de Alcácer do Sal


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2021 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Escolho a estação do Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa. (Wunderground)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2021 às 09:32)

8 estações escolhidas, faltam 4.

Reforço que os participantes do último concurso que ficaram abaixo do 12º lugar também podem escolher a sua estação, pois se algum dos 12º primeiros classificados não escolher, serão eleitas as estações dos suplentes.

A partir das 12h caso ainda haja estações por escolher, qualquer membro poderá fazê-lo, sendo que a partir dessa hora o único critério é a ordem cronológica.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jul 2021 às 09:49)

Bom dia, escolho a estação CIM/IPMA, Caramulinho, Tondela. 

Infelizmente não sei se vou poder participar, é um pouco chata a minha posição mas pronto


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2021 às 10:32)

Escolho Bragança (Aeródromo), já fica afastada um pouco mais de 50km da estação de Mirandela.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2021 às 10:46)

Penso que ainda não foi referida nenhuma estação junto a mar, por isso, sugiro a estação de São Pedro de Moel do IPMA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2021 às 10:56)

Seguindo o raciocínio do @joralentejano sugiro a da Azoia ( Sesimbra ) , muito perto do Cabo Espichel,  onde será certamente muito interessante de seguir  a nortadada vs lestada  

 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2021 às 11:02)

Atenção que a palavra "sugiro" é diferente de "escolho"!  Os suplentes estão em condições de escolher, portanto deixem-no explícito, por favor.

Neste momento falta uma estação no litoral norte e centro que seja junto ao mar (por exemplo S. Pedro de Moel como já referiu o @joralentejano). A restante será onde bem entenderem.

Ainda há muito espaço livre ali em Portalegre, Évora e sul de Setúbal


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2021 às 11:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Atenção que a palavra "sugiro" é diferente de "escolho"!  Os suplentes estão em condições de escolher, portanto deixem-no explícito, por favor.
> 
> Neste momento falta uma estação no litoral norte e centro que seja junto ao mar (por exemplo S. Pedro de Moel como já referiu o @joralentejano). A restante será onde bem entenderem.
> 
> Ainda há muito espaço livre ali em Portalegre, Évora e sul de Setúbal


Ah, certo! Então escolho São Pedro de Moel. 
Relativamente ao interior alentejano é que sugiro a quem ainda não escolheu nenhuma estação, a de Campo Maior da rede MeteoAlentejo. 
Zona bastante quente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jul 2021 às 11:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Seguindo o raciocínio do @joralentejano sugiro a da Azoia ( Sesimbra ) , muito perto do Cabo Espichel,  onde será certamente muito interessante de seguir  a nortadada vs lestada
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3



Então se ainda existir vaga para a minha escolha depois das 12h , eu escolho esta @Duarte Sousa


----------

